# Messi o Maradona? El Pibe:"Lui ha fatto 300 gol ma..."



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

Messi o Maradona? E' questo il quesito che va avanti da anni per tutti gli appassionati di calcio. E che si riaccende di stagione in stagione. Maradona, intervistato dalla CNN, prova a fare chiarezza. Lanciando qualche piccola frecciata al fuoriclasse del Barcellona:"Lui ha fatto 300 gol, io ne ho segnati 200 o poco più. Io, però, penso di aver avuto il mio stile fin dall'inizio. E sotto questo aspetto posso essere meglio di lui. Messi sta ancora cercando il suo stile, ma lo troverà presto. Segna tanto e questo gli permetterà di accelerare il passo".


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2015)

Quando messi smettera col calcio pele e maradona verranno cancellati.


----------



## O Animal (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quando messi smettera col calcio pele e maradona verranno cancellati.


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Maggio 2015)

per me anche Ronaldo "il fenomeno" è superiore a Messi, Maradona è inarrivabile.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quando messi smettera col calcio pele e maradona verranno cancellati.





O Animal ha scritto:


>



Non verranno cancellati ma dovranno aggiungere una sedia nel Paradiso del calcio.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Maggio 2015)

Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia. Maradona con i ritmi di adesso (visto che non si allenava) dura al massimo 20 minuti in una partita giocata dal Barcellona.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non verranno cancellati ma dovranno aggiungere una sedia nel Paradiso del calcio.



Ma io non sto dicendo che messi è il piu forte rispetto a quei 2 citati...anzi ritengo che ronaldo(quello vero)sia la cosa piu bella che ho visto nel calcio insieme a zidane.
Dico solo che a fine carriera avrà cosi tanti trofei e goal sulle spalle che difficilmente le future generazioni ricorderanno maradona o pele.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia. Maradona con i ritmi di adesso (visto che non si allenava) dura al massimo 20 minuti in una partita giocata dal Barcellona.



Discorso più difficile di quel che sembra. Adesso avrebbe dovuto allenarsi per forza altrimenti non avrebbe giocato. E magari Messi avrebbe il Maradona all'epoca.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma io non sto dicendo che messi è il piu forte rispetto a quei 2 citati...anzi ritengo che ronaldo(quello vero)sia la cosa piu bella che ho visto nel calcio insieme a zidane.
> Dico solo che a fine carriera avrà cosi tanti trofei e goal sulle spalle che difficilmente le future generazioni ricorderanno maradona o pele.



Ah scusa ho mal interpretato. Però non verrà ricordato per i trofei ma per la classe, almeno per come penso io.


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2015)

maradona è talmente andato che spara pure numeri a caso


----------



## O Animal (14 Maggio 2015)

Vecchia storia ma sempre attuale...


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Maggio 2015)

Maradona ha vinto il mondiale. Ma la Champions non l'ha vista manco da lontano. Non si può basare tutto su un mondiale vinto con un gol irregolare fatto di mano. 
Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte del pianeta per un sacco di motivi. Chiaramente ognuno dice quel vuole. Stiamo paragonando dei super campioni tra loro.. Di certo non stiamo paragonando Aronica a messi o Maradona.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Discorso più difficile di quel che sembra. Adesso avrebbe dovuto allenarsi per forza altrimenti non avrebbe giocato. E magari Messi avrebbe il Maradona all'epoca.



Infatti secondo me Maradona in questi tempi farebbe la fine di Balotelli e di Cassano perche' lui ha sempre avuto il cervello di una gallina,proprio come i due Italiani che ho appena citato.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Maradona ha vinto il mondiale. Ma la Champions non l'ha vista manco da lontano. Non si può basare tutto su un mondiale vinto con un gol irregolare fatto di mano.
> Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte del pianeta per un sacco di motivi. Chiaramente ognuno dice quel vuole. Stiamo paragonando dei super campioni tra loro.. Di certo non stiamo paragonando Aronica a messi o Maradona.
> 
> 
> ...



Può essere come può essere di no. Comunque è il tipo di calcio che determina il giocatore, non ha senso trapiantare un giocatore in un contesto completamente diverso senza pensare che cambi. Poi comunque c'è il talento, e quello è universale e ce l'hanno entrambi.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Maggio 2015)

Ricordiamo che Messi questo anno ha preso in mano il Barcellona e l'ha schierato come voleva lui e per lui.
Luis Enrique non ha fatto nulla, Messi è un genio del calcio, il genio del calcio.


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Maggio 2015)

Paragonare due giocatori di epoche diverse è veramente difficile, soprattutto quando si parla di due extraterrestri come loro. Vorrei far anche notare però che negli anni '80 c'erano meno tutele per gli attaccanti e un fuorigioco che favoriva maggiormente le difese. Messi fa 50 reti all'anno anche per questo.


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Maggio 2015)

Ci sta che Maradona venga considerato di più,soprattutto in virtù del suo CARISMA e influenza sui compagni (cosa che Messi chiaramente NON ha)

PERO'.....oramai penso abbia stufato sta storia del Mondiale:
-Il mondiale fino a 25-20 anni fa era praticamente l'UNICA vetrina per vedere assieme tanti campioni,visto che le coppe europee non erano così ipertrofiche
-OGGI NO!!!! La Coppa campioni è il meglio,e i fuoriclasse lo devono dimostrare OGNI ANNO, il mondiale è un evento poco pù che folkloristico,di livello decisamente minore rispetto alla CL,coi campioni stanchi e spremuti dopo una stagione sfiancante


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Maggio 2015)

lasciando da parte le boiate che dice continuo a preferire Maradona a Messi, quest'ultimo è inferiore non solo al pibe de oro ma anche ad altri dei tempi passati


----------



## Snake (15 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ci sta che Maradona venga considerato di più,soprattutto in virtù del suo CARISMA e influenza sui compagni (cosa che Messi chiaramente NON ha)
> 
> PERO'.....oramai penso abbia stufato sta storia del Mondiale:
> -Il mondiale fino a 25-20 anni fa era praticamente l'UNICA vetrina per vedere assieme tanti campioni,visto che le coppe europee non erano così ipertrofiche
> -OGGI NO!!!! La Coppa campioni è il meglio,e i fuoriclasse lo devono dimostrare OGNI ANNO, il mondiale è un evento poco pù che folkloristico,di livello decisamente minore rispetto alla CL,coi campioni stanchi e spremuti dopo una stagione sfiancante



la realtà dei fatti è che per vincere un mondiale serve anche molta fortuna o semplicemente che tutto giri nel verso giusto, proprio per il fatto che si gioca ogni 4 anni. Messi lo stiamo vedendo tutti quest'anno, c'entra niente col morto vivente di Rio che perdeva palloni banali e non saltava quasi mai l'uomo, doveva essere il suo mondiale ed è arrivato nel peggior anno della sua carriera. Per questo trovo molto limitato valutare la carriera di un giocatore in base ad un torneo di 7 partite che si disputa ogni 4 anni. Maradona migliore di Messi per quello che esprimeva in campo, per il valore assoluto, non perchè ha vinto un mondiale e quell'altro no, questo lo trovo abbastanza stupido.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ci sta che Maradona venga considerato di più,soprattutto in virtù del suo CARISMA e influenza sui compagni (cosa che Messi chiaramente NON ha)
> 
> PERO'.....oramai penso abbia stufato sta storia del Mondiale:
> -Il mondiale fino a 25-20 anni fa era praticamente l'UNICA vetrina per vedere assieme tanti campioni,visto che le coppe europee non erano così ipertrofiche
> -OGGI NO!!!! La Coppa campioni è il meglio,e i fuoriclasse lo devono dimostrare OGNI ANNO, il mondiale è un evento poco pù che folkloristico,di livello decisamente minore rispetto alla CL,coi campioni stanchi e spremuti dopo una stagione sfiancante





Snake ha scritto:


> la realtà dei fatti è che per vincere un mondiale serve anche molta fortuna o semplicemente che tutto giri nel verso giusto, proprio per il fatto che si gioca ogni 4 anni. Messi lo stiamo vedendo tutti quest'anno, c'entra niente col morto vivente di Rio che perdeva palloni banali e non saltava quasi mai l'uomo, doveva essere il suo mondiale ed è arrivato nel peggior anno della sua carriera. Per questo trovo molto limitato valutare la carriera di un giocatore in base ad un torneo di 7 partite che si disputa ogni 4 anni. Maradona migliore di Messi per quello che esprimeva in campo, per il valore assoluto, non perchè ha vinto un mondiale e quell'altro no, questo lo trovo abbastanza stupido.



Tra l'altro il livello delle squadre è diverso, prima ce n'erano 3-4 di squadre forti per torneo, adesso sono quasi tutte competitive.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (18 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia. Maradona con i ritmi di adesso (visto che non si allenava) dura al massimo 20 minuti in una partita giocata dal Barcellona.



messi facendo la vita che faceva maradona, smetterebbe proprio di giocare a calcio! Questo (maradona) faceva le 5 tutte le mattine, poi andava allo stadio faceva 2 palleggi come "allenamento" e vinceva le partite!

ovviamente riconosco che messi è un fenomeno, altrimenti non farebbe 4 gol a partita, ma maradona è OLTRE il calcio!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2015)

Messi non avrà vinto il mondiale (non ancora), ma ha vinto la Champions League che oggi vale più di un mondiale. Maradona è stato un grande giocatore, ma la sua mitizzazione deriva dal periodo di Napoli. Oltretutto quel Napoli non era una squadraccia in cui c'era solo Maradona. Al momento ritengo che il giocatore più forte mai visto giocare è stato il Ronaldo di Barcellona e del primo anno all'Inter. Purtroppo non si può valutare un giocatore solo da ciò che ha dimostrato per tre anni di carriera, anche se la carriera del brasiliano è stata segnata da gravissimi infortuni che ne hanno minato inevitabilmente il rendimento. Per questo oggi dico Messi. Per quello che riguarda il Ronaldo portoghese, secondo me si colloca un gradino sotto: pur segnando tanto, non è in grado di essere determinante come i due argentini e neppure come il Ronaldo brasiliano, che anche non in condizione era più decisivo di Cristiano. Il giocatore che invece mi ha entusiasmato maggiormente, quello che se lo vedevi giocare ti faceva venire voglia di guardare una partita di calcio, è stato Zidane.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Messi o Maradona? E' questo il quesito che va avanti da anni per tutti gli appassionati di calcio. E che si riaccende di stagione in stagione. Maradona, intervistato dalla CNN, prova a fare chiarezza. Lanciando qualche piccola frecciata al fuoriclasse del Barcellona:"Lui ha fatto 300 gol, io ne ho segnati 200 o poco più. Io, però, penso di aver avuto il mio stile fin dall'inizio. E sotto questo aspetto posso essere meglio di lui. Messi sta ancora cercando il suo stile, ma lo troverà presto. Segna tanto e questo gli permetterà di accelerare il passo".





Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ci sta che Maradona venga considerato di più,soprattutto in virtù del suo CARISMA e influenza sui compagni (cosa che Messi chiaramente NON ha)
> 
> PERO'.....oramai penso abbia stufato sta storia del Mondiale:
> -Il mondiale fino a 25-20 anni fa era praticamente l'UNICA vetrina per vedere assieme tanti campioni,visto che le coppe europee non erano così ipertrofiche
> -OGGI NO!!!! La Coppa campioni è il meglio,e i fuoriclasse lo devono dimostrare OGNI ANNO, il mondiale è un evento poco pù che folkloristico,di livello decisamente minore rispetto alla CL,coi campioni stanchi e spremuti dopo una stagione sfiancante





Snake ha scritto:


> la realtà dei fatti è che per vincere un mondiale serve anche molta fortuna o semplicemente che tutto giri nel verso giusto, proprio per il fatto che si gioca ogni 4 anni. Messi lo stiamo vedendo tutti quest'anno, c'entra niente col morto vivente di Rio che perdeva palloni banali e non saltava quasi mai l'uomo, doveva essere il suo mondiale ed è arrivato nel peggior anno della sua carriera. Per questo trovo molto limitato valutare la carriera di un giocatore in base ad un torneo di 7 partite che si disputa ogni 4 anni. Maradona migliore di Messi per quello che esprimeva in campo, per il valore assoluto, non perchè ha vinto un mondiale e quell'altro no, questo lo trovo abbastanza stupido.



Quoto entrambi. Senza contare che alla fine il Messi fermo e stanco dei mondiali ha comunque trascinato la sua squadra in finale a suon di gol.
Per me non c'è dubbio che Messi sarà ricordato come il più forte di sempre e sono felice di essermelo goduto fin dall'inizio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Discorso più difficile di quel che sembra. Adesso avrebbe dovuto allenarsi per forza altrimenti *non avrebbe giocato*. E magari Messi avrebbe il Maradona all'epoca.



Weh, stiamo parlando di un tossicodipendente


----------



## Eziomare (18 Maggio 2015)

Due leggende, Maradona era persino piu' tecnico, Messi pero' è piu' goleador.
Inutile paragonare eccellenze di questo calibro


----------



## davoreb (23 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Maradona ha vinto il mondiale. Ma la Champions non l'ha vista manco da lontano. Non si può basare tutto su un mondiale vinto con un gol irregolare fatto di mano.
> Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte del pianeta per un sacco di motivi. Chiaramente ognuno dice quel vuole. Stiamo paragonando dei super campioni tra loro.. Di certo non stiamo paragonando Aronica a messi o Maradona.
> 
> 
> ...



forse più la fine di un Ronaldinho...fino a che il fisico regge top al mondo poi un declino rapido.

Balotelli tecnicamente è stato sopravalutato, Cassano per quanto forte aveva/ha carenze tecniche/fisiche infatti ha saltato l'uomo per due tre anni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> per me anche Ronaldo "il fenomeno" è superiore a Messi, Maradona è inarrivabile.



concordo, ma vallo a spiegare a quelli che ti parlano della continuità se parliamo di talento non c'è storia..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che Messi questo anno ha preso in mano il Barcellona e l'ha schierato come voleva lui e per lui.
> Luis Enrique non ha fatto nulla, Messi è un genio del calcio, il genio del calcio.



si certo e babbo natale esiste davvero, semmai messi non voleva spostarsi dal centro attacco e per fortuna dopo si è convinto a lasciare il posto a suarez e a defilarsi e sono arrivati anche i risultati..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> lasciando da parte le boiate che dice continuo a preferire Maradona a Messi, quest'ultimo è inferiore non solo al pibe de oro ma anche ad altri dei tempi passati



d'accordissimo, è che la gente si concentra solo sui gol fatti, si ci basa solo su questo ed è la cosa più sbagliata che si possa fare, cosi chiunque può parlare di calcio e può dire di capirne, basta guardare partite e gol fatti, diventa solo una questione numerica ma il calcio è un altra roba


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2015)

Maradona era tecnicamente superiore, ma la tecnica nel calcio non è tutto,
vorrei sapere chi sarebbe così folle da prendere Maradona al posto di Messi,
conta anche il professionismo.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Maggio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> forse più la fine di un Ronaldinho...fino a che il fisico regge top al mondo poi un declino rapido.
> 
> Balotelli tecnicamente è stato sopravalutato, Cassano per quanto forte aveva/ha carenze tecniche/fisiche infatti ha saltato l'uomo per due tre anni.




Cassano carenze TECNICHE??!? 

Io pochissimi ne ho visti che ACCAREZZAVANO la palla come lui,senza contare che certi passaggi che faceva erano letteralmente TELECOMANDATI


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Maradona era tecnicamente superiore, ma la tecnica nel calcio non è tutto,
> vorrei sapere chi sarebbe così folle da prendere Maradona al posto di Messi,
> conta anche il professionismo.



Mmh....giusta sintesi,da neutrale a tifoso cambia tutto. Per dire,io per la mia squadra prenderei Iniesta invece che Zidane; il primo mi sembra più continuo e ancora più abituato ad altissimi livelli del secondo


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Cassano carenze TECNICHE??!?
> 
> Io pochissimi ne ho visti che ACCAREZZAVANO la palla come lui,senza contare che certi passaggi che faceva erano letteralmente TELECOMANDATI



carenze fisiche, l'unica carenza tecnica può essere il fatto che non saltava l'uomo essendo una seconda punta doveva farlo ma quello è sempre collegato al'aspetto fisico perchè con la tecnica che aveva doveva saperlo fare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Maradona era tecnicamente superiore, ma la tecnica nel calcio non è tutto,
> vorrei sapere chi sarebbe così folle da prendere Maradona al posto di Messi,
> conta anche il professionismo.



ma questo è un altro discorso, che poi parliamo pure di ruoli diversi, potremmo anche prendere entrambi, maradona era più centrocampista, messi è più attaccante..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso, che poi parliamo pure di ruoli diversi, potremmo anche prendere entrambi, maradona era più centrocampista, messi è più attaccante..



Non penso che al mondo esista uno che non conosce i loro ruoli , ma se devi fare una scelta uno o l'altro chi prendi?
non scordiamoci che B gli preferì Gullit, e anche se erano altri tempi il Barca tutto sommato lo lasciò andare, probabilmente aveva già i noti problemi con la polverina bianca, e solo un certo Moggi si è potuto permettere di farlo giocare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non penso che al mondo esista uno che non conosce i loro ruoli , ma se devi fare una scelta uno o l'altro chi prendi?
> non scordiamoci che B gli preferì Gullit, e anche se erano altri tempi il Barca tutto sommato lo lasciò andare, probabilmente aveva già i noti problemi con la polverina bianca, e solo un certo Moggi si è potuto permettere di farlo giocare.



io prendo maradona tecnicamente, poi non li conosco di persona per poter giudicare, quello che sappiamo lo sappiamo per sentito dire alla fine..della vita privata di messi non so nulla, come di quella di maradona non si sapeva nulla inizialmente, poi venne fuori tutto..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2015)

Per quanto mi riguarda, Messi, nonostante i 28 anni, ne ha avanti solo 10 nella storia.

Quella Finale Mondiale persa è stata una fortuna per lui. Se l'avrebbe vinta, non credo che avremo visto questo nuovo Messi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2015)

Una domanda: da un punto di vista tecnico, esattamente, in cosa sarebbe superiore Maradona a Messi?


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: da un punto di vista tecnico, esattamente, in cosa sarebbe superiore Maradona a Messi?



Maradona giocava in un tempo in cui difensori marcavano a uomo.


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda: da un punto di vista tecnico, esattamente, in cosa sarebbe superiore Maradona a Messi?



E' sempre la stessa storia, si confonde l'eleganza con la tecnica. Messi ha obiettivamente un modo di giocare meno appariscente dei Maradona, Zidane o Ronaldinho. Però non si conta che Messi pare uscito da un videogame, ha la palla letteralmente incollata ai piedi e se non è questa tecnica alzo le mani...


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Maradona giocava in un tempo in cui difensori marcavano a uomo.



Il che non è uno svantaggio. I difensori odierni sono decisamente meno tutelati di quelli di un tempo, inoltre la preparazione fisica e il tatticismo difensivo sono altamente più specializzati ora che un tempo


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il che non è uno svantaggio. I difensori odierni sono decisamente meno tutelati di quelli di un tempo, inoltre la preparazione fisica e il tatticismo difensivo sono altamente più specializzati ora che un tempo



Giocare contro un difensore che sa difendere a uomo e in piu puo permettersi delle scorrettezze mi sembra un enorme svantaggio a mio avviso...poi sull organizzazione tattica e la preparazione fisica ti posso dare ragione.
Ma poi sono 2 periodi diversi non paragonabili....resta il fatto che messi quando smetterà oscurerà completamente maradona e pele.


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Giocare contro un difensore che sa difendere a uomo e in piu puo permettersi delle scorrettezze mi sembra un enorme svantaggio.
> Ma poi sono 2 periodi diversi non paragonabili....resta il fatto che messi quando smetterà oscurerà completamente maradona e pele.



Ti rispondo con un quesito. Secondo te perché gli allenatori di adesso non adoperano la marcatura ad uomo? Sono masochisti o cosa?


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo con un quesito. Secondo te perché gli allenatori di adesso non adoperano la marcatura ad uomo? Sono masochisti o cosa?



Perche non ci sono piu difensori capaci di difendere a uomo...Oggi è un calcio diverso si gioca cosi.


----------



## Serginho (23 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche non ci sono piu difensori capaci di difendere a uomo...Oggi è un calcio diverso si gioca cosi.



Guarda che il difendere a uomo non è il segreto di pulcinella o un'antica arte tramandata dai Samurai  Semplicemente i sistemi difensivi moderni sono più fruttiferi nel calcio di adesso, non è che gli allenatori sono stupidi o incapaci di insegnare una marcatura a uomo, capirai che ci vuole, l'hanno utilizzata cani e porci per decenni


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Maggio 2015)

Lionel Messi è il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi per un sacco di motivi.

Quando si elegge il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi si valuta: Il talento,la tecnica,l'incisività,*la continuità* etc etc.
Nessuno come Messi...Ha vinto 3 Champions League da protagonista,un infinità di campionati etc 4 palloni d'oro di fila e probabilmente quest'anno rivincerà il pallone d'oro. Cioè ragazzi,ma di che stiamo parlando?Questo vince i campionati da solo.Lo scorso anno è calato, e il Barca non ha vinto nulla.Zero trofei.

Quest'anno è tornato e il Barca rischia di fare il triplete.Una coincidenza?Si certo,come no!L'importante è crederci.


*Mio padre *l'ha vissuto in diretta Maradona e mi ha detto testuali parole: "Era fortissimo,forse il migliore di quei tempi,ma parecchio discontinuo.Faceva grandissime partite,alternate a prestazioni anonime.Messi gli è superiore di molto" Io credo alle parole di mio padre.
Ognuno la pensa come vuole,ma quello che ha fatto Leo,non l'ha mai fatto nessuno nella storia del calcio.Sono cose oggettive,non si scappa eh.

Comunque Maldini (Non il primo scemo) ha detto che l'unico giocatore immarcabile contro cui ha giocato è Ronaldo il fenomeno e lui,Paolino,ha giocato pure contro Maradona.Quindi di che stiamo parlando?

Ovviamente io espongo solo il mio punto di vista,rispetto l'idea di tutti


----------



## Jaqen (24 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si certo e babbo natale esiste davvero, semmai messi non voleva spostarsi dal centro attacco e per fortuna dopo si è convinto a lasciare il posto a suarez e a defilarsi e sono arrivati anche i risultati..



Se secondo te decide Luis Enrique ok


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se secondo te decide Luis Enrique ok



decide d'accordo con i giocatori chiaramente ma non è stato messi a cambiare il modulo di gioco e a schierare la suqadra in campo anzi, messi inizialmente voleva solo fare il falso nueve, le fortune del barca sono iniziate quando si è convinto a giocare sulla destra come ai vecchi tempi


----------



## Serginho (24 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lionel Messi è il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi per un sacco di motivi.
> 
> Quando si elegge il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi si valuta: Il talento,la tecnica,l'incisività,*la continuità* etc etc.
> Nessuno come Messi...Ha vinto 3 Champions League da protagonista,un infinità di campionati etc 4 palloni d'oro di fila e probabilmente quest'anno rivincerà il pallone d'oro. Cioè ragazzi,ma di che stiamo parlando?Questo vince i campionati da solo.Lo scorso anno è calato, e il Barca non ha vinto nulla.Zero trofei.
> ...



Ma infatti sono d'accordo con te e tuo padre. Non avendo "vissuto" Maradona e altri giocatori si tende talvolta a beatificarli, come se avessero giocato tutte le partite da 10 in pagella, cosa assoolutamente non vera. Credo che mai e poi mai ci siano stati giocatori ai livelli di Messi per cosi' tanti anni e con questa costanza, senza dimenticare poi che al giorno d'oggi si giocano il triplo delle partite che si giocavano negli anni '80.

Nel calcio ci sono sempre state due filosofie, quella del pragmatismo e quella estetica, Messi sara' meno appariscente nel suo modo di giocare, ma e' perche' e' talmente forte che fa sembrare le cose facili e a questo unisce la pragmaticita', e' difatti sempre o quasi sempre decisivo, cosa mai avvenuta a certi livelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Maradona giocava in un tempo in cui difensori marcavano a uomo.


Ma giocava anche in un tempo dove si andava alla metà della velocità di oggi...


----------



## Tobi (24 Maggio 2015)

A mio avviso Messi è superiore in quanto i tempi di gioco sono diversi rispetto al periodo Maradona.
Prima avevi 5 secondi di tempo per pensare prima che ti arrivasse l'uomo addosso, adesso ne hai appena 1 secondo. E messi molto spesso nel giro di tre secondi salta tre avversari, forse non ce ne rendiamo conto della difficoltà perchè lui lo fa in modo semplice e naturale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' sempre la stessa storia, si confonde l'eleganza con la tecnica. Messi ha obiettivamente un modo di giocare meno appariscente dei Maradona, Zidane o Ronaldinho. Però non si conta che Messi pare uscito da un videogame, ha la palla letteralmente incollata ai piedi e se non è questa tecnica alzo le mani...



Vero. Il controllo palla di Messi abbinato alla sua velocità è senza dubbio il migliore della storia del calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2015)

Io sta cosa del "eh ma prima era molto più facile, oggi è tutto più veloce" non la concepisco proprio: quindi in ogni campo si deve guardare solo al presente: Coppi? un mediocre, oggi le medie degli anni '40/'50 le fa un modesto gregario...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport...Cassius Clay? bah, oggi un qualunque pugile gliele suonerebbe...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport. McEnroe? Borg? giocavano con le racchette di legno!!!...oggi perderebbero anche col numero 3000000 del mondo....cancelliamoli dalla storia dello sport... Jesse Owens? faceva tempi ridicoli, oggi le arriverebbe sempre ultimo...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport....ecc. ecc. ecc.

Mi pare davvero un discorso banale ricondurre un confronto ad un semplice fatto di velocità, senza considerare altri fattori. Altrettanto banalmente potrei dire che se Messi avesse giocato negli anni di Maradona, con un gioco molto più permissivo e violento, e con difensori durissimi sarebbe durato un anno e sicuramente avrebbe segnato molto meno...ma appunto non avrei la controprova e sarebbero solo chiacchiere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa del "eh ma prima era molto più facile, oggi è tutto più veloce" non la concepisco proprio: quindi in ogni campo si deve guardare solo al presente: Coppi? un mediocre, oggi le medie degli anni '40/'50 le fa un modesto gregario...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport...Cassius Clay? bah, oggi un qualunque pugile gliele suonerebbe...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport. McEnroe? Borg? giocavano con le racchette di legno!!!...oggi perderebbero anche col numero 3000000 del mondo....cancelliamoli dalla storia dello sport... Jesse Owens? faceva tempi ridicoli, oggi le arriverebbe sempre ultimo...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport....ecc. ecc. ecc.
> 
> Mi pare davvero un discorso banale ricondurre un confronto ad un semplice fatto di velocità, senza considerare altri fattori. Altrettanto banalmente potrei dire che se Messi avesse giocato negli anni di Maradona, con un gioco molto più permissivo e violento, e con difensori durissimi sarebbe durato un anno e sicuramente avrebbe segnato molto meno...ma appunto non avrei la controprova e sarebbero solo chiacchiere.



Concordo. Infatti il modo più sensato per stabilire chi è stato più forte tra due giocatori di epoche diverse, è vedere quello che hanno fatto nel proprio periodo.
Stop, perché ogni epoca ha i suoi pro e contro.

Se uno mi dice che Maradona giocava contro Baresi, Maldini ecc. Ecc. Io gli posso dire che oggi Messi ha massimo 1 secondo per pensare, non 5 come li aveva Diego. E se ne trovano tanti di esempi.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma giocava anche in un tempo dove si andava alla metà della velocità di oggi...



Secondo me trapiantare Maradona nel 2015 sarebbe ingeneroso verso di lui. Anatomicamente non credo ci siano molte differenze con Messi, sarebbe stato costretto a correre altrimenti sarebbe diventato un benzinaio.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Maggio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sono d'accordo con te e tuo padre. Non avendo "vissuto" Maradona e altri giocatori si tende talvolta a beatificarli, come se avessero giocato tutte le partite da 10 in pagella, cosa assoolutamente non vera. Credo che mai e poi mai ci siano stati giocatori ai livelli di Messi per cosi' tanti anni e con questa costanza, senza dimenticare poi che al giorno d'oggi si giocano il triplo delle partite che si giocavano negli anni '80.
> 
> Nel calcio ci sono sempre state due filosofie, quella del pragmatismo e quella estetica, Messi sara' meno appariscente nel suo modo di giocare, ma e' perche' e' talmente forte che fa sembrare le cose facili e a questo unisce la pragmaticita', e' difatti sempre o quasi sempre decisivo, cosa mai avvenuta a certi livelli



Concordo alla grande


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2015)

non è mica solo un discorso di intensità, faccio notare che un Messi il totale delle partite che giocava ai tempi Maradona in una stagione lo completa a gennaio. Pensate che dopo la finale di champions nemmeno una settimana e va in Cile per giocare la copa america...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me trapiantare Maradona nel 2015 sarebbe ingeneroso verso di lui. Anatomicamente non credo ci siano molte differenze con Messi, sarebbe stato costretto a correre altrimenti sarebbe diventato un benzinaio.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire e sono d'accordo con te, è per questa ragione che a me piace parlare di giocatori più forti della loro epoca... e non di sempre. La differenza tra me e i maradoniani è che loro dicono con certezza scientifica che Maradona è più forte di Messi, io non dico che Messi sia più forte di Maradona ma quanto meno che si trovi sullo stesso piano, nello stesso Olimpo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa del "eh ma prima era molto più facile, oggi è tutto più veloce" non la concepisco proprio: quindi in ogni campo si deve guardare solo al presente: Coppi? un mediocre, oggi le medie degli anni '40/'50 le fa un modesto gregario...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport...Cassius Clay? bah, oggi un qualunque pugile gliele suonerebbe...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport. McEnroe? Borg? giocavano con le racchette di legno!!!...oggi perderebbero anche col numero 3000000 del mondo....cancelliamoli dalla storia dello sport... Jesse Owens? faceva tempi ridicoli, oggi le arriverebbe sempre ultimo...cancelliamolo dalla storia dello sport....ecc. ecc. ecc.
> 
> Mi pare davvero un discorso banale ricondurre un confronto ad un semplice fatto di velocità, senza considerare altri fattori. Altrettanto banalmente potrei dire che se Messi avesse giocato negli anni di Maradona, con un gioco molto più permissivo e violento, e con difensori durissimi sarebbe durato un anno e sicuramente avrebbe segnato molto meno...ma appunto non avrei la controprova e sarebbero solo chiacchiere.


Ma infatti penso che nessuno abbia detto che per quella specifica ragione Messi sia migliore di Maradona, però quella è sicuramente una ragione che dimostra quanto siano differenti l'epoca di Leo da quella di Diego ed è per questo motivo, invece, che i due non possono essere paragonati o meglio, non possono essere classificati come invece tanti nostalgici fanno, innalzando Maradona sul piedistallo e non facendolo scendere per nessuna ragione al mondo.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Maggio 2015)

Non c'è un discorso puramente sbagliato, ne è uscita fuori una bella discussione. Sono tutti discorsi condivisibili o non condivisibili, dipende dai punti di vista. 
C'è una cosa in cui però Messi è migliore di Maradona in maniera oggettiva e in questa cosa si possono paragonare anche giocatori di epoche diverse. 
La continuità. Messi ha già dimostrato d'essere molto più continuo di Maradona. Ancora oggi è il calciatore più forte del pianeta, per me con distacco dal secondo. 
Maradona nella sua epoca, non ha avuto nemmeno la metà della continuità di Messi. Su questo non credo ci sia molto da dire. 

Forse Diego era più bello da vedere (non che sia brutto veder giocare messi eh) ma Leo secondo me è più incisivo, oltre al fatto che la sua incisività è costante nel tempo. Non è un flash dalla breve durata. Il fatto che lui faccia sembrare tutto semplice, non significa che quello che fa, sia realmente semplice. 
Contro il Bayern Monaco tra andate e ritorno gli ho visto scartare 3 uomini che lo avevano accerchiato almeno 3 o 4 volte e in mezzo a quei 3 calciatori c'era un certo Philip Lahm, non il primo fesso che passa. Praticamente quando è al 100% è infermabile. Io le cose che fa lui in campo non riesco nemmeno a farle con fifa giocando con la play e sono uno bravo a giocare a fifa eh


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire e sono d'accordo con te, è per questa ragione che a me piace parlare di giocatori più forti della loro epoca... e non di sempre. La differenza tra me e i maradoniani è che loro dicono con certezza scientifica che Maradona è più forte di Messi, io non dico che Messi sia più forte di Maradona ma quanto meno che si trovi sullo stesso piano, nello stesso Olimpo.




Messo così è un discorso totalmente condivisibile. Io credo che ogni epoca abbia le sue difficoltà, ed eccellere, tenendo conto delle conoscenze mediche, atletiche, tattiche, ecc., credo sia sempre difficile, oggi come ieri.


----------



## Sanchez (24 Maggio 2015)

Messi se vincerà il Mondiale un giorno con l'Argentina diventerà automaticamente il migliore della storia, gli manca solo quello

Non ci saranno più discorsi Pelè-Maradona, verrà riscritta la storia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Messo così è un discorso totalmente condivisibile. Io credo che ogni epoca abbia le sue difficoltà, ed eccellere, tenendo conto delle conoscenze mediche, atletiche, tattiche, ecc., credo sia sempre difficile, oggi come ieri.


Proprio perché non è possibile paragonare epoche differenti non ha senso fare classifiche.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Cassano carenze TECNICHE??!?
> 
> Io pochissimi ne ho visti che ACCAREZZAVANO la palla come lui,senza contare che certi passaggi che faceva erano letteralmente TELECOMANDATI



vero infatti a differenza di Balotelli che non ha niente a che fare con questi giocatori, su Cassano ho sottolineato 'per quanto forte', rispetto ai più grandi: Maradona, Ronaldinho o Baggio Cassano non saltava l'uomo con la stessa facilità neanche nel suo prime.

Non penso sia una bestemmia dire che Cassano in confronto a Maradona o Ronaldinho aveva carenze tecniche.


----------

